
Guitar craftsman: "You don't get there by secrets" - phil
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/05/14/070514fa_fact_bilger
======
phil
Unfortunately, the link is not to full text (anyone have this?)

This is well worth reading though - a profile of one of the world's finest
guitar makers. It's got some great discussion that's worthwhile for anyone who
is making something. Here's a quote:

 _Stradivari seems to have carved his violins so the tops and bottoms rang
with the same note when tapped -- an F below middle C. But Parker had given up
on easy prescriptions. "Everyone has a secret recipe," he said. "Everyone is
trying to do scratch-for-scratch reproductions of ancient instruments. If you
had any guts, you'd make a nice new instrument and let the world beat it up
for three hundred years." He lifted the board again, flexed, and tapped. "You
don't get there by secrets," he said. "You get there by doing ~everything~
better."_

